# 69 Endura Bumper Aligment



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

I am having such a nightmare aligning this baby to my car. Can anyone help me with the proper procedure on how to align this. It looks easy but I cant get the bumper to align at the top where the hood meets. Top of nose too close but when I lower it separates from top of fenders. It was fine when I bought the car


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Look here for some info...

http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/69-gto-endura-install-45201/


----------



## rlslavik (Jun 21, 2014)

Also-
Although I am not done with my new front end install, this may be helpful.
With the radiator and inner grill pieces out, I used 2 long bar clamps to hold the bumper against the fenders and hood. 
Just find something inside the engine compartment to grab on. 
Gotta have all the various bolts loose that hold the bumper in place, but once they are you can raise the bumper with a pair of jacks to perfect height, hold the angle right with the clamps, then tighten all bolts - wherever they may be.

Good luck.
At least you have the same bumper and fenders so you KNOW it will fit.
My fenders are new so the nightmare is still continuing.


----------

